# Good possibility of a stillborn....what does that mean?



## Owachi (Jan 15, 2007)

My sister is 30 weeks along and was told today by a specialist that there is a good chance that her baby with be stillborn......Can they do that? Can they predict that? They said it based on the baby's size (3 lb) but legs measuring smaller than rest of the body along with quad screen results (which were a false positive in her first pregnancy). Her first child turned out fine (just diagnosed at age 2 with diabetes). Then she suffered a miscarriage with #2 at 11 weeks. This time things were looking fine.....they will check for the heartbeat and do an ultrasound twice a week to make sure the baby is alive....if he hasn't grown in 3 weeks they will induce and deliver at 33 weeks. Has anyone ever been told that they can prevent a stillborn birth or that they knew in advance it was a possibility to be stillborn? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I've never heard of this either. It seems like at 30 weeks, he's old enough he could survive outside the womb, so why not deliver him now if they think he won't make it longer? Is something wrong with the placenta/cord/amniotic sac that would make it that he's not getting food? I just don't know. I'm so sorry for all the stress & worry this must be causing. I hope she is OK, and the baby too.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

They cannot predict a stillbirth unless the baby has already passed away.

I'd suggest getting a second opinion.


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
They cannot predict a stillbirth unless the baby has already passed away.

I'd suggest getting a second opinion.

i would get a second NO DOUBT!i cant belive they would put someone through this without knowing for sure....i only hope for the best...blessings to you all


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tanzie* 
i cant belive they would put someone through this without knowing for sure

Yeah, I thought that, too.


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I also find the diagnosis surprising, unless they found specific markers for a lethal chromosonal disorder.

A little ray of hope...when I was pg with my 3rd dd, I had an abnormal result on my AFP test, and then a level II u/s, where they said my baby looked fine (that was around 18 weeks). At 33.5 weeks, I started having strange contractions and had another u/s, after which the midwife took me and dh into a room and explained that our baby's head measurements were too large compared to her femur, which could mean one set of scary things, and also that she had an echogenic bowel, which could mean another set of scary things. I was terrified, especially when I went into full-blown labor 2 nights later. My dd was born tiny and perfect. She needed NICU care because of the abrupted placenta (she had been swallowing blood







) and a week in the special care nursery for growth. She is now a happy little nine year old, normal in every way.


----------



## mom2angels (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree that you should get a second opinion, but please don't disregard the specialist. I lost my daughter at 9 months because my doctor didn't notice she had stopped growing. If he had of paid attention, my daughter would be here now. There is a thing called fetal growth restriction and it can cause a baby to be stillborn if it is not caught and monitored properly. If the specialist has caught this problem then your sister is very lucky. I don't want to come across the wrong way, I've just read up on it because of the loss of my daughter Aug 18/07 and I wish with everything I have that someone had of caught this for me. Your sister has a good chance of everything turning out just fine. Good luck to you both and I hope everything works out for you both.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

:

It sounds like they're talking about IUGR- intra-uterine growth retardation. At this point, baby doesn't stand a good chance if he has to be born so early, but he isn't growing properly in his mummy's tummy. The odds of survival are better if he gets steroids, but the steroids will slow his growth- and so ideally they need to be administered as close to the time of birth as possible. At 33 weeks with steroids, the chances are that he should be able to breathe OK with help and they can start helping him continue to grow. Basically, three weeks of crossing fingers and hoping and praying, probably an elective c-section and then get him out and start the work of watching over him in NICU.
I'll keep her in my thoughts. There are some things she can start thinking of- if she's going to breastfeed she's going to need some specialist support. Kangaroo/ skin-to-skin care. Finding somewhere near the hospital to stay after she's discharged, if it's a long distance.
From what you're saying, it sounds like death or permanent disability (possibly severe) could be an option, but there's a lot of positives too.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't think that can predict stillbirth like that unless they can see a deadly genetic disorder or the placenta is begining to seperate or something. But if it will make a difference to monitor growth then that isnt a bad thing.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Are they freaking mad? They are going to induce at 33 weeks??? Wow. That seems a bit odd to me. Say her EDD is wrong and she is only 22 weeks or say her baby is a dwarf and it is "normal" for him/her to be that small. I would run- like a bolt of light- to another doctor.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 







:

It sounds like they're talking about IUGR- intra-uterine growth retardation. At this point, baby doesn't stand a good chance if he has to be born so early, but he isn't growing properly in his mummy's tummy. The odds of survival are better if he gets steroids, but the steroids will slow his growth- and so ideally they need to be administered as close to the time of birth as possible. At 33 weeks with steroids, the chances are that he should be able to breathe OK with help and they can start helping him continue to grow. Basically, three weeks of crossing fingers and hoping and praying, probably an elective c-section and then get him out and start the work of watching over him in NICU.
I'll keep her in my thoughts. There are some things she can start thinking of- if she's going to breastfeed she's going to need some specialist support. Kangaroo/ skin-to-skin care. Finding somewhere near the hospital to stay after she's discharged, if it's a long distance.
From what you're saying, it sounds like death or permanent disability (possibly severe) could be an option, but there's a lot of positives too.









I guess IURG is possible- but wow- if some doctor said they wanted to take me at 33 weeks I think I would freak.

My cousin had twins at 32 weeks and the hospital would only let her old them for 20 min a day and skin to skin- yeah, forget it! Maybe she could ask the hospital if they would let her just sit and hold the baby.

I hope all goes well for your sister.


----------



## snugglebutter (Mar 19, 2003)

I immediately thought of IUGR also. Sometimes in that case the NICU is safer than the womb with an unhealthy placenta. It's not something we are used to hearing about in MDC-world, but it is a reality in some circumstances. My first daughter Kira (stillborn at 37 weeks, 4lbs 13oz) may have had this, but it was not possible to prove it 100%.

I am glad to read that she is being monitored twice a week. Getting past the 32 week mark is a big milestone for prem. birth. Is she on restricted activity or bedrest? I also hope that they are having her doing kick counts.

(((hugs))) to your sister during this stressful time - please keep us updated.


----------



## cocopop71 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like a lot of good advise and a little ranting too......I agree.....get a second opinion!!


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Sure sounds like my pregnancy, and I had VERY bad IUGR.

I had DD by scheduled c/s at 34 weeks. It was very hard, but I would have rather had a live baby in the NICU getting breast milk than mourning a dead baby. And we were there with my pregnancy.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

There is no way to predict a stillbirth and no prevention for a stillbirth. As Shannon said, if they see a genetic abnormality or a placenta starting to separate, I could see them suggesting the possbility of a stillbirth.

I think that if I had had an u/s done at my appt. the Fri. before, they would've seen the placenta starting to separate and probably would've delivered me right then and my dd would be alive. Of course, I have no way of knowing for sure, but then the chance was never given and nobody knew anything was wrong.


----------



## wifenmommy (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tanzie* 
i would get a second NO DOUBT!i cant belive they would put someone through this without knowing for sure....i only hope for the best...blessings to you all









Same thought here....I would seriously question keeping on with a dr that would say that .......take care!


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I would run for a second opinion.

IUGR is no joke. My kids were all at risk for it and born around 37 weeks.

No one can predict or Dx a still birth before the fact that I know of.

Prayers to all of you.

Take care,


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

Not mentioned yet...3lbs is right on track for 30wks.

Def. get a 2nd opinion.

nak


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleep* 
Not mentioned yet...3lbs is right on track for 30wks.

Def. get a 2nd opinion.

nak









I agree. I can't believe they could say this based only on that info. There are certain things that increase chances of a stillborn, but telling her there is a "good chance" is an extreme jump. She needs to get an appt w/ a high risk perinatologist as soon as possible, I am sure a 2nd opinion will ease her mind.


----------

